# Marci Tribe for Worldmark BOD



## mtribe (Jul 13, 2009)

It is Official! Marci has been named a candidate for the 2009 Worldmark Board of Directors election. :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:  
If things go as have been done in the past we will all soon be receiving a letter from Wyndham asking us to give them our proxy. 
Please do not give wyndham your proxy...EVER 

Last year Marci received more direct owner votes than either wyndham candidate. If you only count votes not cast by the Wyndham as the developer or the Wyndham controlled BOD and counted proxies held with the expectation that the votes would be cast for her Marci DOUBLED their totals. 

This year we are trying to directly contact as many owners as possible to make owners aware of important issues facing the club.  Wyndham will not allow issues to be discussed in any forum.  Wyndham will not allow communication between owners through email, destinations magazine, the worldmark forum or any other method.  They require that  owners pay a direct mail company to facilitate any desired communication.  This is a tremendously expensive way for owners to communicate with each other and it is intentionally so.  We are trying to raise funds to contact as many owners as possible.   If you would like to help us in a direct mail campaign please go to this link on wmowners to see how you can help us contact as many worldmark owners we can.  Together we will get an independent BOD!

WMowners mail drive

To see more on this and other issues. Please go to Marci For WorldMark, the ClubTo see Marci's candidate speach from last year please view it here Marci is on Youtube go see the speach at YouTube - Marci Tribe, WorldMark the Club Board Candidate, 2008 

Please view it, Rate it, Forward it, put in on your face book, twitter, myspace. Email it to your friends who own Worldmark. Lets spread the word. As Owners we need to take back control of our club! We can use all the help we can get!

Mike


----------



## Judy (Jul 14, 2009)

mtribe said:


> Together we will get an independent BOD!


Thanks for posting this here, Mike.  Now I'll put in my 2 cents worth.  I've said this before and I'll keep saying it until hopefully someone listens to me.  We will not get an independent (from Wyndham) candidate on the Worldmark BOD until they stop running against each other.  Every year several independents jump into the race, dividing owners' votes and assuring that the Wyndham candidate wins.  It is time to play politics and convince other independents not to run. If we all support one candidate, she might have a chance.  Then in the next election, we can combine our support behind another.


----------



## LLW (Jul 14, 2009)

Judy said:


> Thanks for posting this here, Mike.  Now I'll put in my 2 cents worth.  I've said this before and I'll keep saying it until hopefully someone listens to me.  We will not get an independent (from Wyndham) candidate on the Worldmark BOD until they stop running against each other.  Every year several independents jump into the race, dividing owners' votes and assuring that the Wyndham candidate wins.  It is time to play politics and convince other independents not to run. If we all support one candidate, she might have a chance.  Then in the next election, we can combine our support behind another.



I agree with the need to convince other independents not to run.

We don't know which independent candidates applied (the cut-off was May 8) or have been approved. Wyndham is going to announce the approved candidates in the September 2009 Destinations (a month before the election and probably after the cutoff for the early bird drawing, if there is one this year), and not any time sooner.

Many of the independent candidates do not run on the independence platform. Most of them don't frequent WMO or TUG. And you don't know who they are.


----------



## mtribe (Jul 14, 2009)

I also agree with you in theory, but we have very little control other that trying to educate people.  Marci has been endorsed by Several past candidates for the BOD as well as by WMOWNERS.  The by laws allow multiple candidates and Wyndham actually wants multiple candidates for exactly the reason you are talking about.  Wyndham wants the vote split.  The best we can do is to try and educate owners and help all of them to find places like tug and wmowners where they can read about real issues and develop an opinion that is not based on sales and self promotion.  Wyndham  wants there to be as little information about issues and the candidates available as possible.  The "official" announcement will not come out until the September issue of Destinations for an election that takes place in October. They limit communication to 150 words on the Ballot and 350 words in destinations.  

Many of us are open to additional suggestions, right now our best bet is word of mouth to other owners and donations to help in mailing information to as many owners as possible.


----------



## mtribe (Aug 11, 2009)

In the original thread I posted that we are trying to contact owners via direct mail. we are about to send out our third batch of direct mail proxies.  we will have contacted the top 7500 accounts.  The response rate thus far has been very encouraging.  Far better then the average mass mailing, according to the mailing house.  Please help us by sending in your proxy and a donation.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a footnote on the previous post. 

For those WorldMark owners who might not stay current on Board politics, the WorldMark Board of Directors has denied a request for the mailing list, so the only way for owners to contact other owners is to pay WorldMark to have material sent by a third-party mailing house. Hence the request for donations to fund the mailings.

California court ruled in favor of the owners that WorldMark's denial of the mailing list violated the by-laws, and that the current reimbursement policy was not an acceptable alternative due to the cost. The decision is currently on appeal. But pending progress on the appeal, paying for the mailings is the only recourse. 

Just a little background for those curious on why donations are being solicited.


----------

